# Should I be worried?



## a2b3c (Sep 21, 2012)

My boyfriend's best friend is out of town on a trip with some of his college buddies (they went to different colleges). My boyfriend seems lost without him - he's playing games non-stop because he doesn't have anyone to hang out with ... yet, wait, he has me! I thought he would be able to focus on us with his best friend gone, but he is spending more time with his computer than me. Should I be concerned? We've been together for 4 years...and my boyfriend is out of work right now, so he plays on his computer almost all day.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Be concerned. He sounds like a child.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Simply put, he's in a rut that is nice and comfy for him.

You're gonna need to try to make it a little less comfy by being frank with him. Is that the kind of man you wanna be married to? I mean, hey...as an avid World of Warcraft player, I totally get the gaming thing. However ~ there's this little word called balance that one needs.

It seems like the real world of having to look for and actually GET a job isn't half as inviting as killing crap in a game. Besides his BFF is there anything in a professional life that motivates him?


----------

